
Bitcoin Founder Satoshi Nakamoto Has Been.. Found? - glxc
http://gizmodo.com/heres-all-the-evidence-that-craig-wright-invented-bitco-1747059371
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699846)

